# I need help...he doesn't stop squacking



## zeebuggie (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! I really need some advice about my tiel. He has been very loud lately. He doesn't stop screaming and we don't know what to do. Our apartment is small and i think the neighbors are starting to get annoyed. I don't want to give him away, we love him a lot. What could i do to get him to quiet down?

Thanks! :wacko:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

first you need to find the reason he is screaming - there is always a reason 

attention
boredom
being in pain 
and many others 

they also flock call at certain times of the day -when the sun comes up, and when its going down. 

is his screaming constant? or just a few times a day?

does he do it mainly when you walk out of the room? if so Call to him with either a word "hello", "hi", Hold On etc. or whistle to him 

never run back to them when they do it -this makes matters worse 

if it all day/ night non stop - there is a huge issue and it needs to be found 

if its only at sun up and sun down this is normal and your neighbors should be used to it if y'all have wild birds outside of your house. LOL


----------

